# My Newest Frakensteined Mod



## d44ve (Jun 7, 2007)

What do you get when you cross a Swiftech MCRES-1000 Reservior, 2 DDC1 Pumps and a Electronic & Visual Flow meter??


----------



## pt (Jun 7, 2007)

a big
WTF!

kidding appart, seems nice, maybe paint the reservoir and the flow meter with uv reactive paint


----------



## spud107 (Jun 7, 2007)

looks pretty good, infact better than good lol, whens it gonna be up n running?


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 7, 2007)

So what do you plan on using this for?(don't say cooling something lol)


----------



## d44ve (Jun 7, 2007)

It depends.... I am working on buying a Lian Li case, so I might wait.

Otherwise, it will be going into my Antec 900.

ANyone interested in the 900 if I buy the Lian Li?


----------



## d44ve (Jun 7, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> So what do you plan on using this for?(don't say cooling something lol)




Well, it is going to be for cooling something 

It will be pushing either a Triple Rad or (2) 2x120mm radiators. Cooling my 8800 and my e6600 with a Maze4 block and a 245watt Peltier.

and MAYBE my NB


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 7, 2007)

What exactly does it do?


----------



## d44ve (Jun 7, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> What exactly does it do?



It puts my reservior, two pumps and a flow meter all in a drive bay.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gotta give you "props" for that.  It's a nice piece of workmanship.  Hope it gives you the cooling performance you need, it should, but only by testing it will you find out.  Post some updates and results when you get done.   More proof that you also need to be a good mechanic, not just good at computers.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Gotta give you "props" for that.  It's a nice piece of workmanship.  Hope it gives you the cooling performance you need, it should, but only by testing it will you find out.  Post some updates and results when you get done.   More proof that you also need to be a good mechanic, not just good at computers.




Thanks! The flow meter is electronic and I will be able to get a correct flow rate, so I plan on testing it with just one pump and two.

I also have in the works a aplhacool laing DDC top, and I plan on testing that to get real world results... not just what the "specs" say


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is some before and during pictures :


----------



## spud107 (Jun 8, 2007)

id probably use it as a bong . .


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

spud107 said:


> id probably use it as a bong . .



You must have some good "sucking" action to be able to pull through two pumps and the flow meter


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 8, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Thanks! The flow meter is electronic and I will be able to get a correct flow rate, so I plan on testing it with just one pump and two.



I was about to ask if there was any advantage to using two pumps 
It doesnt sound like a second pump would offer any more flow rate, but then again ive never used water. It will definately be interesting to get an indication of what sort of increase in flow you get, and also, if temps differ much because of the different amount of water passing through.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet .


----------



## spud107 (Jun 8, 2007)

i was thinking of a water filter system lol, not needing changing for a while,


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I was about to ask if there was any advantage to using two pumps
> It doesnt sound like a second pump would offer any more flow rate, but then again ive never used water. It will definately be interesting to get an indication of what sort of increase in flow you get, and also, if temps differ much because of the different amount of water passing through.



I havent tested flow rate with two pumps, but I have tested delivery height from one pump to two pumps and it pumps about 3/4 higher than just one pump. 

And the more water you can flow the more heat you can tranfser


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 8, 2007)

d44ve said:


> the more water you can flow the more heat you can tranfser



This is the way I see it.
Water isnt very thermally efficient (compared to stuff like your heatsink of course). With a low flow rate, less water goes through and each (lets just say millilitre) ml of water gets heated up in the action of heat passing through the copper heatsink into your water.

With a higher flow rate, you have more water going through, so each ml of water is exposed to the heatsink for a lower amount of time, therefore less heat is dissipated into each ml of water by the heatsink, but since you have a higher flow rate, your dissipating into more water meaning that each ml of water is heated less on each pass through a heatsink, but they pass through the heatsinked area more often.

Wouldnt that mean it would be necessary to have say another reservoir in order to most make optimum use of the dual pumps? Or at least one very large one?


----------



## pt (Jun 8, 2007)

that's why the liquid inside watercooling isn't just water, or sometimes, it doesn't even has water


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

pt said:


> that's why the liquid inside watercooling isn't just water, or sometimes, it doesn't even has water



I use PC ICE coolant


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> This is the way I see it.
> Water isnt very thermally efficient (compared to stuff like your heatsink of course). With a low flow rate, less water goes through and each (lets just say millilitre) ml of water gets heated up in the action of heat passing through the copper heatsink into your water.
> 
> With a higher flow rate, you have more water going through, so each ml of water is exposed to the heatsink for a lower amount of time, therefore less heat is dissipated into each ml of water by the heatsink, but since you have a higher flow rate, your dissipating into more water meaning that each ml of water is heated less on each pass through a heatsink, but they pass through the heatsinked area more often.
> ...




Give me a minute to think this through and I will get a reply back to ya!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I was about to ask if there was any advantage to using two pumps
> It doesnt sound like a second pump would offer any more flow rate, but then again ive never used water. It will definately be interesting to get an indication of what sort of increase in flow you get, and also, if temps differ much because of the different amount of water passing through.


While it may increase flow rate, the biggest thing is that using 2 pumps increases the head pressure, allowing you to add more stuff to the loop without stalling the pump or slowing the flow down too much.


@d44ve- I'm very interested in your results with the Alphacool top in a single pump config. I also have the DDC1, and I'm interested in making the move to 1/2" when I upgrade my rad and add the gfx block. Oh, and where the hell did you find the Alphacool? I want the one with the integrated res, but can't seen to find it. If I can't get a hold of one of those, I'll likely just get a Petra's top. Either way I think that the Petra and Alphacool should perform in a similar manner.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

I found a guy selling his top with the reservior! He wants to trade for my 80 GB drive


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 8, 2007)

pt said:


> that's why the liquid inside watercooling isn't just water, or sometimes, it doesn't even has water



I know that the liquid used is more thermally conductive than water, but it still would be nowhere near heatsink material. Its probably more like using AS5 for water 

I was under the impression that the main reason water wasnt used was because if you get a leak you short out your compy. Non conductive liquids are much more appropriate


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

it is non conductive, but it is also a lubricant for the pump and anti corrisive and doesnt form algie


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> This is the way I see it.
> Water isnt very thermally efficient (compared to stuff like your heatsink of course). With a low flow rate, less water goes through and each (lets just say millilitre) ml of water gets heated up in the action of heat passing through the copper heatsink into your water.
> 
> With a higher flow rate, you have more water going through, so each ml of water is exposed to the heatsink for a lower amount of time, therefore less heat is dissipated into each ml of water by the heatsink, but since you have a higher flow rate, your dissipating into more water meaning that each ml of water is heated less on each pass through a heatsink, but they pass through the heatsinked area more often.
> ...



Nice point  I want to know that too (Damn Ex... hahaha)
d44ve, you're a f@cking genius! \o/


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Nice point  I want to know that too (Damn Ex... hahaha)
> d44ve, you're a f@cking genius! \o/




LOL thanks!

I am still working on the answer for that. I have been so busy I just havent had a chance to sit down and think. Its hard enough for me as it is


----------



## strick94u (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow I don't trust those crome screw claps go get a clamp for fuel injection it might cost a dollar but it will clamp round ,not that I have any water cooling experiancen just 27 years in Automotive and seen those things leak under 4 psi. Just a thought


----------



## d44ve (Jun 8, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Wow I don't trust those crome screw claps go get a clamp for fuel injection it might cost a dollar but it will clamp round ,not that I have any water cooling experiancen just 27 years in Automotive and seen those things leak under 4 psi. Just a thought



I was a mechanic for 6 years (I know not near 27) and I havent had a problem them.

I would think that with a FI system @ 4psi.... I would be more worried about the 4psi, not the clamp.  j/k

Also, that was the only clamp I had around... you can see the other ones are the plastic kind, of which I trust less. 

I personally like these clamps


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2007)

Heh funny, I was a mechanic, too. lol


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 9, 2007)

d44ve said:


> LOL thanks!
> 
> I am still working on the answer for that. I have been so busy I just havent had a chance to sit down and think. Its hard enough for me as it is




Sit and think!! hahaha


----------



## d44ve (Jun 10, 2007)

Just so I dont leave you hanging, here are some quick graphs of tests done by swiftech and other companies


----------



## strick94u (Jun 14, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I was a mechanic for 6 years (I know not near 27) and I havent had a problem them.
> 
> I would think that with a FI system @ 4psi.... I would be more worried about the 4psi, not the clamp.  j/k
> 
> ...



Yes those are the best, They clamp round. I would like to try water I also would like to try the new regulated tec units or a tec/water hybrid who knows


----------



## d44ve (Jun 14, 2007)

I just sold my tec\water hybrid (Cool It Eliminator)


----------

